# Kindle Screen Failing



## biodroid (Feb 14, 2014)

I've had my Kindle for about 3 years or so and have not had any problems with it until just recently in the last 2 weeks, the screen developed a dark spot with little cracks surrounding it, almost like a windscreen chip from a stone. This is under the screen not on top of it. It's about 2-3mm in diameter. I contacted Amazon and they said it will progressively get worse. I flipped through the menu's last night and then the unit freaked out on me and I got these thick solid black bars all over the screen. Has anyone had any issues with their Kindle before? I always looked after mine and it has ever been dropped or handled roughly.


----------



## Foxbat (Feb 14, 2014)

The only issue I had was with it resetting itself to factory defaults. It turned out that this was caused by a cover I bought for it. the metal hinge clips (which insert into the side of the kindle) were shorting something. I got a different type of cover and problem solved.

 As for the display, mine has a crack in one corner (outside not inside). This has not become any worse over time. It sounds like your LCD has developed a leak.


----------



## Null_Zone (Feb 14, 2014)

The only problem I've had is where the screen has been damaged due to pressure/weight being applied to it (either due to my own bad packing or act of Dog). This caused a series of black lines to form across the surface, which sounds very similar. Apparently it is fixable, it just costs more than buying a new Kindle.


----------



## biodroid (Feb 14, 2014)

I'd rather buy a new Kindle, Amazon offered a refurbished one at $69 but then you might still run into another problem because it's refurbished.

Foxbat - LOL, then it shouldn't be Liquid Crystal Display but Leaking Crystal Display.

I guess I just have to hang in there until it gives up the ghost eventually. It's just a bit costly right now for me to get a new one.


----------



## Foxbat (Feb 14, 2014)

> Leaking Crystal Display




What I'd be bothered about is how to get all those files working on the new machine. A lot of kindle stuff has DRM and I own 2 kindles (standard and Fire) but not all files will work on both machines.


----------



## biodroid (Feb 14, 2014)

Wont Calibre work for your problem Foxbat?


----------



## Foxbat (Feb 14, 2014)

Does Calibre remove DRM?


----------



## biodroid (Feb 14, 2014)

Yes, you need to download a plugin, cant remember where, and it gets installed on calibre. I strip the drm and even convert to epub so i can read on my ipad. I havent been able to do the opposite though. Just google how to strip drm from kindle books through calibre. Follow the instructions on the guys blog and you should be sorted. I will have a look for you and get back.

Update, google Apprentice Alf thats where the plugin is. Be careful not click any odd links, he makes it clear in the instructions. Its a safe site, had no problems with it.


----------



## jastius (Feb 15, 2014)

i have had the same chip/crack thingie happen upon LCD calculators and upon a nintendo ds. impossible to repair. to do so they basically give you a new unit anyways. everything has to be replaced. 
sometimes newer is better.. but then i had my clamshell ds until they came out with 3ds units. 

as for your kindle if you have the packaging and receipt and or your filled out warrantee card, you can send it back to the manufacturer for service and repair. that is actually the best way to get them repaired.


----------



## Foxbat (Feb 15, 2014)

Thanks for the info Biodroid. I'll get on to that plugin


----------



## biodroid (Feb 15, 2014)

Its out warranty so its easier for me to buy a new one. Its still hanging in there but not sure for how long.


----------



## WickedWords (Feb 18, 2014)

biodroid said:


> Its out warranty so its easier for me to buy a new one. Its still hanging in there but not sure for how long.



Same thing happened to my last Kindle, it actually gave up the ghost 3 days after going out of warranty  was fun taking it to pieces


----------

